

Ask HN: How do you keep your eyes in healthy? - tuyguntn

Most of the HNers are working in IT related field, after while your eye vision will decrease, how do you keep them in healthy or if you use glasses how are you going to make them more healthy?
======
chatmasta
If you have a mac, try Flux [0] for adjusting the color ambience of your
screen based on time of day.

In general, keep the lights on, don't code in the dark. High contrast between
your desktop and environment is bad. Keep your eyes at least an arm's length
away from your monitor.

Source: I have 20/20 vision and have been addicted to computers my whole life.

[0] [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

~~~
computerjunkie
Flux has saved my eyes.

Not using computers/tablets after 8.pm and little/no use of computers during
the weekends has reduced/stopped my eye strain I had developed from staring at
the monitor too much.

------
mtmail
My optician told me spending long hours (in dark or sunlight) in front of a
television doesn't make your eyesight go bad. It's a common myth. The main
reason is simply aging. I heard eye drops are sometimes needed because you
blink less when staring at code. Personally I've never used them.

~~~
crazypyro
While that permanent damage is still contested, its true that your eyes can
become strained and sore from focusing on a single distance though, so you
should still take regular breaks to avoid discomfort, even if there isn't
permanent damage. Also the lens of your eye can become weaker and make
focusing on further objects harder. There are eye exercises that are mostly
centered around alternating focus on near and far objects you can do to
stretch the lens.

A very simple exercise to to take something small that has writing on it like
a pencil and find something else that is about 10 meters away and also has
writing on it and go through the letters on the smaller object while
alternating focusing on the far object between each letter. You can do this a
few times, moving the small object closer to your face each time. You will
feel your eyes get tired very quickly if they are out of shape.

------
kmt_technical
Eyes are muscles and like with any muscle your eyes can experience fatigue.
It's just good to give them periodic rest periods. If you're older, computer
glasses can help. Again, don't code using low light, keep the room bright so
as to prevent strain.

------
arepavlov
The Pomodoro technique serves me well in this instance. Frequent breaks are
good for your eyes, back, circulation and overall health.

My tool of choice
[http://pomodoro.trevorlandau.net/](http://pomodoro.trevorlandau.net/)

------
toto123
> after while your eye vision will decrease

source? I don't believe this and I'm not experiencing it after 10+ years spent
heavily in front of computer screens.

Ask an ophtalmologist.

~~~
tuyguntn
I dont have exact source, but common myth is staring at one point while you
are coding, your eyes focus will be adopted to the distance between you and
your monitor, muscles inside the eyes will be adopted to less frequent
movement and this will cause dropping eyesight. whole body functions in this
manner, if you train your muscles they will get bigger, otherwise they will
stay as it is and after while you will not be able to muscle power for 100%
thats why people are training their brain, muscles and etc,.

------
emilburzo
I use dark themes wherever possible.

------
motyar
<Blink> more

